# chain brake left on



## mariaricardo (Jul 21, 2010)

I let my grandson use my new Stihl chainsaw and he left the brake on when he started it. Now I can't get the cover back on. Did he wreck it? If so, how can I fix it?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 21, 2010)

Nothing wrong with starting the saw with the brake on. Did you take the cover off with the brake on? Pull back on the brake handle and put the cover on.
Jeff


----------



## squad143 (Jul 22, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Nothing wrong with starting the saw with the brake on.QUOTE]
> 
> Stihl actually recommends that you start the saw with the brake on.


----------



## stihlman32 (Jul 22, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Nothing wrong with starting the saw with the brake on. Did you take the cover off with the brake on? Pull back on the brake handle and put the cover on.
> Jeff







squad143 said:


> Stihl actually recommends that you start the saw with the brake on.



The only issue would be if he were to have run it at WOT for some time with the brake on.


----------



## tree md (Jul 22, 2010)

It happens to me all the time. Like Jeff said, just pull the handle back or push it forward, which ever way it will fit and go on. No biggie.


----------



## mariaricardo (Jul 23, 2010)

He gunned the throttle quite a bit trying to get it to work. What does WOT stand for?


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 23, 2010)

WOT means Wide Open Throttle


----------



## RacerX (Jul 23, 2010)

squad143 said:


> jefflovstrom said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with starting the saw with the brake on.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## vincem77 (Jul 23, 2010)

What cover are you having trouble trying to put back on? I had trouble a few times disengaging the brake on my ms250. Thought I would break the plastic pushing on it so hard. Took it in to get it checked out and the shop couldn't find anything wrong with it. Someone must have been a bit hungover when they assembled mine.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 23, 2010)

vincem77 said:


> What cover are you having trouble trying to put back on? I had trouble a few times disengaging the brake on my ms250. Thought I would break the plastic pushing on it so hard. Took it in to get it checked out and the shop couldn't find anything wrong with it. Someone must have been a bit hungover when they assembled mine.



My Husky 51 is the same way. If the brake gets set with it off the saw I have to fasten it in the bench vise to unlock it. But to make up for that, it will set by almost just breathing on it.

Harry k


----------



## tree md (Jul 23, 2010)

Top handle saws are bad about doing it.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 23, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> My Husky 51 is the same way. If the brake gets set with it off the saw I have to fasten it in the bench vise to unlock it. But to make up for that, it will set by almost just breathing on it.



That's one of the differences between a Husky and a STIHL. On most Husquvarna saws, the chain brake is part of the cover, so it is hard to remove or put back on with the brake in the 'On' or tripped position.

On most STIHL saws (all?) the brake handle and brake band are attached to the saw housing. It should not affect the side (aka 'clutch') cover, unless the handle is in the way or it was run so long that something plastic melted.

Philbert


----------



## mariaricardo (Jul 23, 2010)

I took the saw to the shop. The cover that I'm talking about is the one that is over the sprockets where the chain meets the motor. The thread in the cover was stripped. Another question is - does it hurt the saw if the motor is gunned with the brake on?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 23, 2010)

mariaricardo said:


> I took the saw to the shop. The cover that I'm talking about is the one that is over the sprockets where the chain meets the motor. The thread in the cover was stripped. Another question is - does it hurt the saw if the motor is gunned with the brake on?



What do you mean, gunned? WOT for awhile or a little piss? You do the math.
Jeff


----------



## Philbert (Jul 23, 2010)

mariaricardo said:


> The cover that I'm talking about is the one that is over the sprockets where the chain meets the motor. The thread in the cover was stripped.



A photo or two would be very helpful. I am not familiar with a STIHL saw that has a threaded cover - might be a newer model (?).



mariaricardo said:


> does it hurt the saw if the motor is gunned with the brake on?



Generally not a good idea. It causes a lot of friction/heat on the brake band and the spur sprocket or clutch drum (if they turn blue, they have been overheated). This heat can damage other components, especially the plastic housing, covers, oil pump drive gear, etc. You may see some melting or discoloration of these parts.

I always start a saw with the brake on, but release it before pressing the trigger. Sometimes people forget and try to run with the brake on for a second or so, but that should not cause significant damage.

Philbert


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 23, 2010)

Philbert said:


> A photo or two would be very helpful. I am not familiar with a STIHL saw that has a threaded cover - might be a newer model (?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can run your saw with the chain brake on, you got no chain brake! Duh! Sorry, but, really, 
Jeff


----------



## vincem77 (Jul 24, 2010)

Is it one of the models with the quick chain adjuster? I'm assuming those thread on some way and don't use clutch cover nuts.


----------



## mariaricardo (Jul 24, 2010)

My chainsaw is a Stihl Mini Boss 14" easy start. Brand new. My grandson didn't know there was a brake and must have put the cover on wrong when he tried to discover why the chain wouldn't move. It was under warranty and was fixed in 5 minutes. I really like the easy start feature but I have to put the saw up high so the kids can't get at it. 
You all have been very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## vincem77 (Jul 24, 2010)

mariaricardo said:


> My grandson didn't know there was a brake and must have put the cover on wrong when he tried to discover why the chain wouldn't move.



Glad to hear you worked it out. Knowing there are kids around you may want to keep that brake on even if you do keep it up out of sight. Next thing you know they will be filling it with straight pump gas.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 24, 2010)

vincem77]Is it one of the models with the quick chain adjuster?[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE=mariaricardo said:


> My chainsaw is a Stihl Mini Boss 14" easy start.



OK, now that makes sense. I had a mental block where I could only think of the conventional covers.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jul 24, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> If you can run your saw with the chain brake on, you got no chain brake! Duh! Sorry, but, really,
> Jeff



Sorry, but, really, _*"Duh!"*_ back at you big boy. The chain brake really functions to stop the chain from moving once the trigger/throttle is released, and when it the saw is idling. It will not stall out the saw. The centrifugal clutch can still turn with the brake on, and when you try to run the saw with the brake on, the motor will turn and the clutch drum will heat up fast.

Philbert


----------



## treemandan (Jul 24, 2010)

RacerX said:


> squad143 said:
> 
> 
> > All chainsaws should be started with the brake on.
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Jul 24, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Sorry, but, really, _*"Duh!"*_ back at you big boy. The chain brake really functions to stop the chain from moving once the trigger/throttle is released, and when it the saw is idling. It will not stall out the saw. The centrifugal clutch can still turn with the brake on, and when you try to run the saw with the brake on, the motor will turn and the clutch drum will heat up fast.
> 
> Philbert



don't know bout dat, nu uh. If you got the brake on and the thing will spin sumtin wrong wit dat brake. Dat sum ##### designed to stop it all no matter what. If yer brake don't bring the #### to a halt in less that a heartbeat from WOT then its broke... and needs to be fixed....like pronto


----------



## Philbert (Jul 24, 2010)

treemandan said:


> don't know bout dat, nu uh. If you got the brake on and the thing will spin sumtin wrong wit dat brake. Dat sum ##### designed to stop it all no matter what. If yer brake don't bring the #### to a halt in less that a heartbeat from WOT then its broke... and needs to be fixed....like pronto



Maybe we need to distinguish between the motor spinning and the chain moving? I can 'gun' the engine without the chain moving.

Philbert


----------



## treemandan (Jul 24, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Maybe we need to distinguish between the motor spinning and the chain moving? I can 'gun' the engine without the chain moving.
> 
> Philbert



Sure, but it don't rev and nothing moves.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 25, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Sure, but it don't rev and nothing moves.



Treeman - your experiences are different than mine.

Philbert


----------



## stevohut (Jul 27, 2010)

mariaricardo said:


> I took the saw to the shop. The cover that I'm talking about is the one that is over the sprockets where the chain meets the motor. The thread in the cover was stripped. Another question is - does it hurt the saw if the motor is gunned with the brake on?



you will burn your clutch out real quick with the brake on and loading the motor up


----------

